# FreeBSD 7.1, firefox doesn't start



## abarmot (Jan 20, 2009)

hi to all!

I have installed FreeBSD 7.1, Xorg, kde-3.5.10, all works fine.

But Firefox2 and Firefox3 doesn't start.
I was trying to install it from packages and from ports also, but no result.

"top" and "ps" doesn't see Firefox working...
Logs told nothing, but probably i don't know where to see about Firefox...

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 20, 2009)

How did you try to start it? Ever ran a terminal and started it from there?


----------



## abarmot (Jan 20, 2009)

- from menu KDE
- from terminal /usr/local/bin/firefox3

it writes me nothing in terminal...


----------



## abarmot (Jan 20, 2009)

ahhh.
it started from root...
sudo /usr/local/bin/firefox3

how to make it run from user?


----------



## abarmot (Jan 20, 2009)

changed group and owner of /usr/local/bin/firefox3 to user.
but no results, starts only from sudo.


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 20, 2009)

Better change that back. Anyway, did you try clearing your ~/.mozilla/firefox directory?


----------



## abarmot (Jan 20, 2009)

~/.mozilla need to have proper rights.


----------

